# Rest In Peace Goblin and Demon



## Gobby&Demonia (Aug 3, 2021)

Last Wednesday I made the insanely difficult decision of putting Goblin to sleep. She had a really bad case of pyometra and required urgent surgery which I couldn’t afford and I was afraid to risk her life with. She was always so happy and hyper and invading my personal space which I absolutely adored. Anytime she heard or smelled me walk in the room with food, she came running to steal some from me. She would groom her sister all the time and it always seemed like she was her little protector, even though she was a little bit younger. I miss her so painfully much and I knew it would be difficult for Demon to lose her, but I was making plans to hopefully foster a rattie to comfort Demon in this time of grief. We buried Goblin between three trees in Golden Gate park.

Demon had never been as social with me as Goblin was so during the week after Goblin passed, I bought Demon a playpen and a tunnel to play in. I kept her cage open in the playpen all day so she had ample space to roam even when I had to go to work. The day I opened and showed her the playpen and tunnel was the happiest I had seen her since Gobby passed, it gave me some comfort knowing she could still have moments of happiness with just me. In the days after though, she would go back in her cage and sleep in her hammock for almost the whole day (where her and Goblin used to sleep together) unless I took her out. Treats which had always lightened her face up, didn’t seem to be comforting her. I don’t know what happened and it’s only become more confusing the more I think about it, but when I got home last night Demon was sleeping in the middle of the playpen which was really weird. I picked her up and she peed on me so I cleaned it up and just carried her to my bed with me to lay on my chest. At this point I realized her body was almost limp and I believed she was dying right in front of me. I laid with her and pet her for about an hour, her little legs were twitching and at one point her whole body convulsed and it seemed like she had finally gone. I really don’t understand what happened and I feel so guilty for leaving her home alone almost the whole day. My boyfriend says it seemed like she was waiting for me to come home to say goodbye. I just don’t know what was wrong, I had just been reading the day before that rats can’t die from grief alone so I can’t help but think something underlying had been going on that I hadn’t noticed. It was really difficult to watch and I woke up this morning thinking it was just a nightmare  we buried her right next to Goblin and I’m glad they are together now, I just don’t understand what happened to Demon. I hope she went peacefully.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm really sorry for your situation. I feel pleased for you and Demon's sakes that you were together at the end. 💞


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh no,I am so sorry that you lost Demon too,at least she is with Goblin now.You did all you could for her xx


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

At least they are together.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Rest in peace little ratties. May they meet in rat heaven.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, made me cry for you. For such small creatures they sure do take a big piece of our hearts.


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi, so sorry about your rats passing. 💜 I remembered your post about Goblin a couple weeks ago and wondered how she was doing. Sounds like you took great care of them both.


----------



## Gobby&Demonia (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks so much for your words everyone <3 I really appreciate it. It's sadly difficult to find people who understand how much love we have for our little friends. I miss them both so much, but I'm feeling a little better tonight. I made them a shrine in my room yesterday where their cage used to be. I'm finding comfort in the thought of them being together.


----------



## Gobby&Demonia (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That shrine is so beautiful.


----------



## Gobby&Demonia (Aug 3, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> That shrine is so beautiful.


Thank you 🥺


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

That’s such a beautiful thing to do,they are 2 lovely girls xxx


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

beautiful 💕


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Did you make those little clay (plasticine?) rats? They look awesome!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I don’t cry easily but my eyes are watering. So sorry for your loss. I love the shrine you made them.


----------



## Gobby&Demonia (Aug 3, 2021)

Fofo said:


> Did you make those little clay (plasticine?) rats? They look awesome!


My friend and I made them, I made Demon (the white one) and she made Goblin. I love them so much bc the ratio of their size is true <3


----------

